# California Fig Syrup?



## cappyjon431

I found this bottle on a dive yesterday. On the front it says "California Fig Syrup Co." and on the side it says "Califig." Anyone know how old this bottle is or anything about fig syrup?


----------



## Wilkie

It was a bitters of sort.  Extremely common and very hard to unload.  I'd put a value of 50 cents on it.  They are just too common.  Sorry to tell you that.  I have two with full labels and one with a box, very ornamental, and those are worth 5 to 10 if I'm lucky. I'd put it up on your shelf and enjoy it.


----------



## pyshodoodle

Ad


----------



## cappyjon431

Thanks for the info. I'm not really concerned with value, I just like to learn the history and to collect them for my own enjoyment. There is something really cool about finding all of these old bottles scattered on the bottom of the ocean where I live..


----------



## pyshodoodle

.


----------



## pyshodoodle

This may be a different brand... Picture un-embedded for a reason... Warning - old ads may be offensive to some.[8|]


----------



## Wilkie

I was surprised just now to learn that the product is still sold today, but over in the UK.  
 Yours by the way is circa 1900 and is a product of San Francisco.


----------



## madman

> ORIGINAL: cappyjon431
> 
> Thanks for the info. I'm not really concerned with value, I just like to learn the history and to collect them for my own enjoyment. There is something really cool about finding all of these old bottles scattered on the bottom of the ocean where I live..


  well said  !


----------



## madman

ya lobey i agree, well theres sellers, digger sellers, and then theres just diggers  its all about the hunt for me.............................  mike


----------



## morbious_fod

> ORIGINAL:  madman
> 
> ya lobey i agree, well theres sellers, digger sellers, and then theres just diggers  its all about the hunt for me.............................  mike


 
 Darn straight! The thrill of the hunt! I've been addicted to that feeling, when you find that certain item or even one you didn't know existed, for a long time. Kinda like those bottle cap acls from Marion, I about crapped myself. LOL!

 Of course I could give all this collecting up and have a heck of a lot more money and time......SCREW THAT! Gimmie that vinyl caped Jawa!


----------



## madman

yea, when you find that cool bottle, an or that starwars figure ,or lp ,or coin, its a great rush, im not thinking about worth, im thinking  about a collection!!!!!    mike


----------



## cyberdigger

Yeah, even when you go out hunting for something good and you come home with a mere trinket or two.. it was the sport of the hunt, not the finds that made it a good day.


----------

